# sram red 2012- need red2012 crank?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Some people sell partial group without the crank. Do i need latest red 2012 crank for good shfiting?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

See if this answers your question.
It works! We test SRAM Red backwards compatibility


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

do not worry about it. you do not need it. i had their cranks and switched to my old faithful hollowgrams with Praxis rings and it is soooo smooth. the front shifting is quick and perfect.
the rear is fast and clean.

like i said, go for it.


----------

